# Ok so.....



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

.....the basics. Figured id get this forum started properly and get the basics in here for anyone who is interested in training for strenght and power but doesnt know about.

So.........Who knows?  I dont so what kind of training can you do for strenght and power? What kind of reps and sets are you looking at for this kind of training?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

this is for me......

start with an empty bar for 4 reps, add 10k per side for another 4, and again etc etc. as soon as you hit your working weight(last set that you can complete 4 full reps) add more weight but knock the reps down to 2, you might only add 2.5k per side but this extra is where the strength play comes in. again, when 2 reps are completed add on another specified amount to the bar and complete another 2 reps. avoid failure if possible, be realistic. if you think you can add more weight do, if not stick to that weight and do a final set of 2

this is my basic pyramidding/WSB principle, its modified from normal routine but not by much. differant excercises vary the amounts of weight added eg.

squats, (equipped)

empty bar(20k) front squat

60k front squat 4

100k squat 4

140k " 4

180k 4

220k 4

240k 4

260k 4

280k 2

300k 2

300k 2

so as you see the sets of 4 climb in weight, when i state this as being equipt its using breifs for the first half then adding the suit the wraps for the top sets, belted and bare foot all the time.

once youve walked out, positioned your feet, stand still and compose yourself. deep breath and begin. instead of just dropping down, imagine yourself sitting into the very back of a chair, so your lower back is kept locked right until you pass horizontal. speed of descent is personal preferance, just remember the slower you descend the more energy you use. but dont drop too fast, otherwise the drive out of the whole is comprimised. when your at the bottom, drive your heels as hard and fast as you can. if you press slowly and consistently you can lose momentum, as soon as that drops your in for trouble. the harder and faster you drive the less chance you have of sticking and then before you know it your at the top with a white light

for assistance excercises on legs, i personally only do vertical leg press when i feel like it. not religious by any means and if i dont think i can do it i wont!! and again, if feeling like it il do some lighter box squats or SLDLS

if anyone wants any bench or deads examples just say


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Big Pete just said it best. ****, the guy squats 300k for a double. Follow what he's doing!!:lift: Post up your dead and bench examples mate. How are you splitting - one day a week for each?

Chris Jenkins, another strong dude also trains that way with a WSB variation.

It's no coincidence that most of the strongest guys are using WSB or WSB-variations.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheers big, when i got 5 i shall!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Post away, Id love to do a 300K squat, And struggling to get past a sticking point on deadlifts at the moment


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

bench, equipt

open bar(20k), 4

60k 4

100k 4

120k 4

140k 4

150k 4

160k 2

180k 2 (shirted)

190k 2x2 (shirted)

if goin for strength, its all about the set-up. if your just gonna lye down on the bench and press the weight your gonna go nowhere and slowly at that! lye back, grab against the bar at your chosen width, drive your shoulders into the bench and force your hips up off the bench. whilst your ass is off the bench try and create an arch in your lower back and breathe in deeply to your stomach NOT your chest. by creating the arch and blowing your stomach out, if you get the correct groove you can knock a good 3-4" from the bottom part of the ROM. thus=more poundage!!!!

when lowering the bar, you dont ideally want to be coming down to your middle/upper chest, not even your lower chest!! try and lower towards your solaplexus (nobble at the bottom of rib cage) thats termed as the best place to lower to. it feels un-natural to begin with, you wont be able to press as much for a while,. youll notice your tri's are taking more work but work through it and youll end up with a bigger/better/faster bench

then onto incline dumbell press...... (shallow incline, no more than 25-30 degree)

warmup weight 35k 6

45k 6

55k 6

60k 6

finally tricep power

eith choose between cable pushdowns or close grip bench. personally cable for me right now....

again its about the stance, remember your not trying to create larger triceps, its about power. once you have power, size is a nice side effect! stand one foot forward and brace yourself. pull the cable to bottom point and get the cable in tight to your neck so your stood right over the bar. you might have to have someone behid you to brace your shoulders cos of the weight if you do, great job.

warmup for 6 add poundage everytime til you fail to complete 6. then stop, do NOT carry on

job done


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Post a deadlift routine as well please, Bench press routine looks good, 190 for 2 shirted fook!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Bumping for Big Pete's deadlift routine


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, forgot about that. will have to be this afty now, sorry


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

deadlifts......

again same setup as the other compounds in that you go for 4 reps then hit failure and drop to 2

60k 4

100k 4

140k 4

180k 4

220k 4

240k 4

260k 4

280k 2

290k 2x2

again, form is everything. lift the lightest weight in the same vain as the heaviest single. (cheers Chris J!! ). persoanlly i lift sumo, so my feet are very wide apart toes pointing outwards and my hands placed inside my knees grabbing the bar in an up and under grip.

grab the bar at your most comfortable point along the knurle, if you stand away from the bar roll towards the shins until contact is almost made. if the bar is away from your shins, youll put un-neccessary strain on the lower back/hams and you wont use ANY LEG DRIVE!!

once the bar is along the shin, lean back and sit on an invisible chair, tilt your head up look at the highest point that is comfortable. this will help to stop the back arching and again lessen the risk of injury. once comfortable, deep breath and drive through your heals. grip hard and high into the palm, if you just hook the bar with your fingers theres no room for error. if the bar is high on the palm its got grip right the way until the bar is at your fingers!

along the way, drive your hips forward, this then straightens the back further and lessens ROM, thus being more powerful. too early and it hinders the lift, master this and your sorted.

at the top of the move, lockout and lean very slightly backwards. and control the bar back down to the floor.

job done. assistance excercises to follow when im back!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice information buddy


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

big pete said:


> deadlifts......
> 
> again, form is everything. lift the lightest weight in the same vain as the heaviest single. (cheers Chris J!! ). *persoanlly i lift sumo,* so my feet are very wide apart toes pointing outwards and my hands placed inside my knees grabbing the bar in an up and under grip.
> 
> job done. *assistance excercises* to follow when im back!


Nice post, thanks for the info, just out of interest how does your sumo compare to your normal in terms of weight lifted (either 1RM or for 2 or 4)

The aassistance exercises would be good, I do pull throughs and GMs ATM


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

right only got 2 mins ATM, but narrow stance is under 200k about 180ish i think


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats a big differance, going to have to go give the old sumos a try

Is ther more or less pressure on the hamstrings doing sumo


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Pete,

Nice info, thanks! How long are you resting between sets and what assistance work (if any) do you do on your deadlift days?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

right im back!!

assistance for deads day.

chins, assisted by training partner when needed, just by having there hand under one foot 5 sets of 5. TBH ive not got much overhead pulling power, so i have alot of help, but still chins IMO are far better than lat pulldowns

sometimes (only sometimes) rear delt work, depends on how fresh i feel, il add in some just very very basic very high rep (for me 12,lol) rear delt flyes.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

grip work.

seperate day, usually sunday.

plate pinches face 2x5kg plates face to face so the flat bare side is outwards and grip with thumb Vs other fingers, hold for sets of 10seconds

rolling thunder, this is an awesome piece of kit for grip work, load the bar in a pyrammiding fashion. starting 20k, working up. youll find there is a very fine balance between your top weights, this is where the grip work excells itself. personally i can hold 82.5k for 10 secs, but as soon as the bar is raised to 85k i cant pick the thing up. this proves how grip power helps lift heavier weights, UNLESS YOU ARE INJURED NEVER USE LIFTING STRAPS!!! these cause more injuries IMO than are accounted for

kettle bell work, TBH at our gym we only have one bell and its an 85k monster of a thing. but its the thick bar aspect that helps. your fingers never go all the way round, so grip is hit left,right and centre. great stuff.

and thats about it, happy hunting


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

samurai, more pressure id say, but saying that i sqaut wide also, so one helps the other

big, on lighter sets only a minute or so, when its heavier and close to top weight about 4-5 mins sometimes


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> Thats a big differance, going to have to go give the old sumos a try
> 
> Is ther more or less pressure on the hamstrings doing sumo


yea there is quite a bit of strain on the legs doing sumo! u might need to drop ur weight back a bit at 1st and then build ur self up slowly to ur top weight!!!

the whole reason sumo works i coz there is less movement on the back and all in the legs. therefore u have less to move the bar!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

dk246 said:


> yea there is quite a bit of strain on the legs doing sumo! u might need to drop ur weight back a bit at 1st and then build ur self up slowly to ur top weight!!!
> 
> the whole reason sumo works i coz there is less movement on the back and all in the legs. therefore u have less to move the bar!!!


will have to take them easy, still suffering from pulled hamstring injury from back in february, Its been hampering my normal deadlifts.

Is there any differance in foot angle with sumos 45*, straight ahead etc


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

much more natural position, your not working against the knee joint.


----------

